# Whats Jack sparrow from the pirates of the carribean catch phrase



## Superior (Jun 18, 2007)

what is it i need to know fast


----------



## Ironhide (Jun 18, 2007)

IDK was it remember this day as the day u almost caught captain jack sparrow or something like that


----------



## Emery (Jun 18, 2007)

"He who fights and runs away lives to run away again"?


----------



## Superior (Jun 18, 2007)

no its like wat he says after every sentence


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jun 18, 2007)

savvy?

mate?


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 18, 2007)

no it's something like 

today is the day that you almost caught captain jack sparrow

or really it's

i'm captain jack sparrow.


----------



## Bender (Jun 18, 2007)

It's savvy?" 

Savvy?


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 18, 2007)

His "catchphrase" was savy.

he also said something akin to,

_"And you will always remember this day, as the day you almost caught captain jack sparrow!"_


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jun 18, 2007)

it was savvy

or theres also 

but whys all the rum gone

stop blowing holes in mah ship


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 18, 2007)

"I lack penis!", "Davy Jones' Locker!", "Black Cawk Down!" "Savvy!"


----------



## Morwain (Jun 18, 2007)

savvy? I'm captain Jack Sparrow? Something like that, it could be alot of things.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 18, 2007)

"That's CAPTAIN Jack Sparrow"

"You will always remember this day, the day when you almost caught CAPTAIN Jack Sparrow"

"Savvy?"

"WHY IS THE RUM ALWAYS GONE ; ("


----------



## Snow (Jun 19, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> stop blowing holes in mah ship



LOL. God I can't wait to see the 3rd one.


----------



## Superior (Jun 19, 2007)

Yea savvy thts it thanks guys


----------



## Jaculus (Jun 19, 2007)

"I think I may have deserved that one."


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 19, 2007)

im pretty sure its Savvy


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 19, 2007)

you keep telling yourself that dear..


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 1, 2007)

savvy mate         .


----------



## Superior (Jul 1, 2007)

thank you jess


----------



## illusion (Jul 2, 2007)

"but what happened to the rum?"


----------



## Random Nobody (Jul 2, 2007)

It's Savvy?


----------

